# The Lost Kids (comic book)



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

Here it is "The Lost Kids"... It is just the beginning but I hope you'll enjoy 
This is the first two pages, the first one is like an intro (in color) and then the rest it is in black an white (and grey) 
It is a thriller so no laughing with this one... at least not for now


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm intrigued.


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

Yay ! It worked !
Getting at least on person intrigued : checked 
I'm happy you're intrigued Terry


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

What the hell is happing there? :_: and what the hell is TCS? Aaah you owe me a lot of answers Erilia ¬¬


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

Do not fear my dear FanKi, everything will be explained in time..... or will it ? DUNDUNDUN... It will.... or will it..... not to worry it will be explain ^_^ ......or.... will it.... DUNDUNDUNDUNNNNNNN
XD Sorry...


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

After reading it, I was like










then,










WHY ERILIA??


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

You Ladies are too funny.


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

Ah Melody, my intentions are to confused people you see, all this is part of my plan for world domination... oh I almost forgot my evil laugh.... humhum...
MWHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!
But not to worry everything will be explained... or will it ?... ok I'm stopping with that -__-


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Yeah Erilia, stop >.< jajajajajajajajajajajajaja

All this is going to be explained, unless you want to get your Storymaker hurt!


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

FanKi said:


> Yeah Erilia, stop >.< jajajajajajajajajajajajaja
> 
> All this is going to be explained, unless you want to get your Storymaker hurt!


Oh Storymaker can take punishment but have no fears, everything will be explained in time.... or will it ...:vs_blush:


----------

